# Signs of the economy imploding



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been looking for work now to finish paying off debt to my grandpa. It isn't going well. Well, today I got an idea to post a fake job listing on Craigslist to see what kinda things people in my area are saying in their emails and on their resumes. Figures I could compare what I got to theirs, and then rework my approach.

Here is the ad.
http://fresno.craigslist.org/fbh/859521144.html (deleted)

My first thought is that maybe a dozen replies.

Since I posted that this morning, I have gotten over 450 replies. 
I am still getting an average of 3 more replies every 5 minutes.

What's sad is the people replying aren't the typical high-school or college kid looking for a part time job (although there are a few, probably 1/5th).

I have read through most of them. I have gotten replies from people who have Doctorates in Psychology, Mathematics, and several other fields. There are 13 people so far who have their Masters in several fields. Gotten maybe a dozen from people who were making over 70k a year in tech fields or manufacturing. Also had a manager for 8 years from Livingstone's (bar/restaurant in Fresno that is a landmark) that was laid off because they couldn't afford to keep paying him.

These people are now applying for an $8.00/hr job that they don't know shit about.

Guess we will be seeing even more homeless people here soon.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Sep 29, 2008)

interesting social experiment. the bailout failed today. this ship is taking on water. the rats are waiting at the edge nervously. and the fire is creeping closer to the powder magazine.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Sep 29, 2008)

Time to start stocking up on the necessities. Condoms, alcohol, and those little rubber arm floaties (I prefer rubber ducky print).

EDIT: After 8 hours and 731 messages. I deleted the post because my email inbox was just so damned full.

I plan to open up several different email accounts and post an ad like this in a few different basic areas (food, retail, labor, etc.). Post at roughly the same time and leave them open for 7 days, see how many responses each one gets.

EDIT2: http://fresno.craigslist.org/rnr/860231854.html


----------



## Dameon (Sep 29, 2008)

It's getting toward time to get the hell out of the country before everything goes straight to hell. Pretty soon, Mexico will be building a fence to keep US out.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Sep 29, 2008)

I ain't leavin'. I'm wanting to set up a base-camp in the hills. All you guys are welcome to come, but you gotta bring alcohol and/or food.


----------



## finn (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think the country is going to be a deathground of ruin, but yeah, stuff will get harder, spanging and dumpstering will be worse...


----------



## PA Patrick (Sep 29, 2008)

The stock market dropped 777 points today. That's a damned lucky number if you ask me. God is looking out for us Americans. But only if yer not gay or a democrat. 

but seriously, that's a good sign of a very unstable economy.


----------



## PA Patrick (Sep 29, 2008)

I just thought of this now...
That's a great idea(the craigslist thing), with interesting results...But
You should repeat the experiment in different parts of the country.
It'd be awesome if it could be done in two different cities in each state but I don't have that kind of time, nor do I think anyone really does, unless they are getting paid to do it.
But I'd be willing to help out in some way to continue/repeat the experiment,at least in a few states/areas.

Damn, kudos to you, BrokenWhiteBoy.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Sep 29, 2008)

Friend kinda got me thinking about it

He ran the same experiment in San Francisco and got much more promising results using the same basic ad.

I'm doing a 6 industry test here probably next week. Like one ad in each different field of work.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Sep 30, 2008)

Kinda reassuring that the US economy is not completely in the shitter yet. I think it is kinda just teetering on the edge of the bowl. Oh well, more empty houses and buildings can only mean more free places to sleep.


----------



## spoorprint (Sep 30, 2008)

When the U.S. economy goes, the global economy goes with it.

Which reminds me Reefer Charlie said the freight train riders of the twenties had to constantly
keep the greenhorns who started after the depression from hurting themselves.

Are you ready for 2 million new riders next summer?


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Sep 30, 2008)

Widerstand said:


> It's a good thing the 12 Gauge Pardner Shotguns are still only $100 at the Bi-Mart store. http://www.bimart.com/skudetail.aspx?loc=k.189670_s.681A_c.61A_d.57&nm=Firearms
> 
> Ill have to wait for the sunday paper and get a good coupon on shells.



I... wish there was one of those stores close to me. Cheapest place we got here is Big 5.

I just picked up a brick of 12g and a brick of 20g shells from walmart for $18 each. I've wanted a side by side for a while now, but I guess I can make due with the shotguns I already got at my disposal. One of which is a take down with swappable barrels so it can fire .270 or 20g. It fits in a backpack, or in the case it came with which resembles a case for pool-cues.

EDIT: and as far as the stock market and banks and all that. I found out about that this morning, I rarely watch the "news" on tv because they are more concerned with Hollywood crap and new food recipes. That and browsing Craigslist is more entertaining than searching Google News.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Sep 30, 2008)

Widerstand said:


> Well I was kidding around about buying a shotgun for the new riders but I do believe you can order from Bi-Mart over the phone and they will ship to gunshop that is local to you and your local gun shop will do the background check and holding period for you.



Well, although I would like one, the gun-storage space I have is full as is. Amassed a decent collection from my grandpa and dad.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Sep 30, 2008)

here's mine. Ruger mini-14. accurate to 1 mile. 30 round clip.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh wow. I had posted the basic idea of the ad and the results in the Rants and Raves section of Craigslist. So far I had a few people who were curious, but one dick who swears I am just a "lying punk who is full of shit with no job no skills and no sense of morals" Now he swears I have never and will never leave the area here because I cannot afford to because I waste too much time on Craigslist (which I do, but that is beside the point) and I should get a job at Mc Dicks because that is the only place that would ever hire me since I must be in my 30's and never held a job.

Some people are just so nice and considerate. Along with intelligent and polite.


----------

